# Do u think this is right!!??



## lisa78** (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi 
i am written this hoping to get a veiw different veiws, i am very upset and feel l truly wish to help people, and would be intrested to hear from recipents because i am plaining on takin this further...
thanku so much , wishin u all the luck.. lisa

This is my story

I started having ivf when i was 25 years old, after a appendix removal left me with bad adheasion's i then had to have my tubes removed, i was accepted on the egg share plan and successfully had 19 eggs removed, this ivf treatment was a success however sadly at 21 we lost twins, so three months later we went though a frozen ivf treatment with a single embryo which thankfully we got our daughter .
I am now 28 years old and in november decided to try again and was accepted on the egg share programme the amount of drugs i was given was of a minimal amount so i did not over produce eggs, and due to this and the hole experanince at my clinic involving, waiting times of 3 to 4 hours , being spoken to very rudey and lack of compassion, i produced 7 eggs instead of the recommend 8 to share, due to the trauma of losing the twins we decided to keep our eggs this was a very hard choice and deeply saddened me and my husband.
After another frozen cycle which failed, i went back to the clinic to see if they would take me on the egg share again, i'm 28 young fit and healthy and have a great fertilly level and they said that they could up the amount of drugs for a better result, after this the clinic said they would have a meeting about this matter and would confirm the result, but a day after meeting them a  single Dr  decided not to allow us back on the share list. (he read my notes, and i had made a large complaint in the pass which makes me wonder!)


This is not a matter of me being mad and upset about this which of course i am in a way,  my point is for a clinic and a country as a whole who are always seeking women to egg share ,turning away a young healthly women who has proven history of success and evidence to say that a increase in simulation drugs would concluded in a successful canidaite for egg share seems so unmoral .
I have always done egg share not for money but because i really care about helping couples, my clinic i feel are not providing a good service to infertile people and turning away people in this manner is a terrible way to treat not only me, but people who sit on the egg share programme for long periods hoping for a chance.


Many thanks for listening to my view's


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

From what i have been told by my clinic if you decide to keep your eggs when you are es then they wont let you es again just in case it happens again. That could possabily be the reason. it might be wort youwriting a letter to your clinic and explaining why you chose to keep your eggs and that might sway them.

Luv sally x x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Same here I'm afraid, if you decided to keep all your eggs yourself, then you would not be re accepted into the egg share scheme. 

Im not sure if other clinics would accept you though? Maybe you could try somewhere else. 

Kate


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

my clinic say the same - if you keep all your eggs (for any reason) you will not be accepted for e/s again.....


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Same with Cromwell Darlington they have the same policy. But they've changed it now where if you keep all the eggs you MUST pay for the whole cycle yourself.

Really, what you must understand is that it's the recipients that pay for your treatment at over £5000 a pop. You have to understand the clinics point of view on this that this is a considerable sum of money for someone to pay out and then they don't get anything at the end of it. Any extra medication you need is paid for by the recipient which adds to their costs.

To the clinics, it's purely financial, they can't allow the emotional side of things come into it.

Vicki x


----------



## lisa78** (Feb 2, 2006)

Thankyou for ur replies, i totally understand that it is my fault that i cannot egg share with them again, however the director at the clinic said on more than one occasion that they could change my drugs to a higher dose, which would not be a problem so i guess im just upset that at this point they said no to me..
it just makes me mad that when i watched this morning today a women was on there talking about having to advise on buses in london to get a donor when i so wanna do it..
i know i already have a child, and i felt very shefish when i didnt share last time, after all of this i think if i do ever share again i will give them all if it come to it.. it felt so cruel last it happened, ....


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

It's not your fault Lisa.

We can't all be super egg laying chickens everytime!

Vicki x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Lisa, 

I have just read you post. When I was looking to egg share with Care, they told me in my consultation that if I keep all the eggs, then I wouldn't be able to egg share. Did they advise you of this when you
told them of you choice to keep the eggs? Not sure if there is anything you can do, but if they didn't warn you of this then perhaps you should tell the clinic. I just want to wish you good luck with what ever you do next.

Tina xx


----------



## Louise29 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi Lisa

Ive just read your post. It is not your fault, life is just awful at times. 
I too was egg sharing, although when the time came and I only got 7 eggs I decided to donate all. It was the hardest decision ever but thought I could try again. I am due to start tx again on the free cycle. If this cycle doesnt work I would have been happy to share again but was told that I cant as I didnt respond as expected.  This does anger me as they could start me on a higher drug and see, hopefully results would be better. Well Im going to see how I respond this time. 

Fullofhope xx


----------

